# Ewe lamb with horns?



## Sylverfly (Jun 16, 2014)

I just bought my first lambs they were supposed to be all be female, but one looks different somehow, its eyes are very intense or something? and its a little smaller even though they are all the same age. They are Icelandic x Shetland mix high Icelandic though. I'm wondering if this one is a ram, or a castrated male even. I have no experience with sheep, and I didn't flip each lamb and look to be sure of sex when I bought them, but I did see this one pee, I know female goats squat and pee and males stand like dogs, is that true with sheep as well? This one squatted like a doe goat and the pee hit the ground behind it not on the ground under the belly. What has me worried is she's growing horns, I though only rams got horns, can either of those breeds ewes have horns? Its too hot to get them all running and try to split this one from the group and look for boy bits right now. They are only a few months old, could this be a ram or is it just a ewe with horns?


----------



## Godsgrl (Jun 16, 2014)

a quick google search shows that icelandic ewes can have horns. Hope this helps


----------



## Ruus (Jun 16, 2014)

Shetland ewes can also have horns, though I understand it's not common and they're generally small. If it's squatting to pee, I'd say it's a horned ewe.


----------

